# K04 Help!



## (Mkivk04) (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, so i bought a 2000 VW gti on sunday. and i brought it to tintmasters in Bemidji, MN to run the check engine light. i came up with these codes

p0303 - cyl 3 misfire

p1304 - cam sensor ( crank and cam sensor "out of sequence"

p1113 - 02 bank 1 sensor 1

p0441 - evap?

p0411 - secondary air injection flow

the guy i bought it from said it was chipped, had an apr flashed ecu, K04 setup, blah blah blah.
he also said that the reason the CEL was on was because of the blow off valve.
you guys know more about this than i do and i don't even have a clue of where to start.
will any of these things hurt the car? any ideas will help me find some sort of direction to take with this.

Thanks


----------



## hybridriftt (Jul 4, 2008)

(Mkivk04) said:


> ok, so i bought a 2000 VW gti on sunday. and i brought it to tintmasters in Bemidji, MN to run the check engine light. i came up with these codes
> 
> p0303 - cyl 3 misfire
> 
> ...


 blah blah blah was probably the info you disregarded and now need to solve your problem... but anyway, sounds like a bad o2 sensor, bad coil and possibly a timing belt put on wrong (cam/crank out of sequence)


----------



## drunkmanhere18 (Oct 5, 2004)

secondary air injection could be something with the intake. also dont use a BOV get a diverter valve.

also check to see if your car is under the warranty for the coils. mine just got replaced


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

the secondary air is for flow, make sure the hoses from the pump are properly connected and that the vac line is properly connected to the combi valve. you'll want to check or replace your plugs, that's the most common cause of misfires is crappy plugs. 

as stated above check with the dealer on the coil pack recall. also sounds like the timing belt may be off a tooth or two, could be the cause of some of the codes.


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

blah blah blah blah check your gas cap or fuel vapor lines for the evap dtc blah..


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

two things wrong here 1 BOV and 2, you brought your car to a place called "tintmasters"? anyways i know half of those could be solved with new coils blah blah


----------



## Mikey Scraps (Feb 1, 2010)

drunkmanhere18 said:


> secondary air injection could be something with the intake. also dont use a BOV get a diverter valve.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

